# Show Quality Shampoo



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could inform me a bit on the type of shampoo people tend to use on show dogs. I know that some show dogs are bathed multiple times a week for showing purposes and by using high quality shampoo, they are able to prevent damage to their dogs' fur or skin. My question though is, what shampoo are these show dogs using? If there are any breed specific shampoos, I have an Alaskan Klee Kai who has an undercoat similar to that of a Siberian Husky or Malamute. Thanks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There are several different lines of product that are popular in the show world. Chris Christensen, Isle of Dogs, Plush Puppy, All Systems, and many times the "regular" professional lines like EZ Groom, Oster, Wahl, Nature's Choice, Nature's Specialty, etc. etc. etc. there are TONS!

Which shampoo is best for your dog will depend on the texture of her coat, and what you are trying to achieve. If you want her coat to be harsh/wiry you will want to use a texturizing shampoo, or one for harsh coats, like terriers. If you want to whiten, then a whitening shampoo. If you want to remove as much undercoat as possible, then I would recommend Refurbish..can't think who makes it right now..but its a conditioner. How often you bath her, and what product if any, you put in the coat after the bath, is also going to have a play in what shampoo to choose. When I am bathing my "show" dogs for the grooming contests, I will use one shampoo a day or two before, and then the day of the show, use a different kind, etc. And almost every dog I use, gets a different shampoo, depending on the finish I am aiming for. It can actually get very technical.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Dawn, Sunlight, baby shampoo, and then some Chri Christenson sometimes.

7 years showing collies.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Chris Christensen and IoD(Isle of dogs) are the most popular, but I know alot of Afghan people who just use Treseme or Pantene Pro-V. I've never used IoD, but I love my Chris products. Usualy they have Pro-handlers at the cherrybrook or chris stands that can explaing to you exactly how to use the Chris System shampoos, heck I met Chris at one of the Pomona shows and he gave me a ton of free stuff for my gang.


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> If you want to whiten, then a whitening shampoo.


Would whitening shampoo damage my dog's coat? I don't want it to be too dry. Would you recommend whitening shampoo for a Husky-like coat? I was looking into the Chris Christensen shampoo and I'm trying to figure out what shampoo type would be the best to start with.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

For silky coats Chris Christensen and Vellus are the most popular (at least with Pap show breeders). I currently use Vellus.
Although it's not a whitening shampoo, Nia comes out shining white and blinding. I don't like to use whitening shampoo unless a dog is all white. I always feel like the shampoo might damage the colored parts of a dog if the dog isn't pure white. 

I think if you use CC then just buy the day to day shampoo. I don't think you need a specific white on white or black on black or whatever. 

Some people that I know that don't bathe very often like once every 2-3 months use a clarifying shampoo just to get all the dirty stuff out of the coat. But I believe clarifying too much dries the coat.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> For silky coats Chris Christensen and Vellus are the most popular (at least with Pap show breeders). I currently use Vellus.
> Although it's not a whitening shampoo, Nia comes out shining white and blinding. I don't like to use whitening shampoo unless a dog is all white. I always feel like the shampoo might damage the colored parts of a dog if the dog isn't pure white.
> 
> I think if you use CC then just buy the day to day shampoo. I don't think you need a specific white on white or black on black or whatever.
> ...



Whitening shampoo that is a blueing shampoo (most of them are) will do NO harm to the color in the coat. If anything, the blueing brightens those color too. The way "whitening" shampoos work are by leaving tiny deposits of blue/purple on the coat. This makes light reflect better, giving the illusion that the coat is whiter, when its really not. EZ Groom has a whitening shampoo called Crystal White, and it is NOT a blueing shampoo, but an enzyme activated stain removing product, and it works great. It can be drying and hard on the coat, so its not something to be used more than monthly, and should always be followed up with a conditioner. 

So yes, you can use a whitening on your dog, even though he is not all white. It will brighten his color all around, and make the white look whiter. I would not use it more than once every 2 weeks, and follow up with a conditioner. You can use it on any type of breed or coat. Yes, I agree, the Day to Day shampoo would be a good Chris Christensen shampoo to start with. Make sure to read the label, and dilute accordingly.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> Whitening shampoo that is a blueing shampoo (most of them are) will do NO harm to the color in the coat. If anything, the blueing brightens those color too. The way "whitening" shampoos work are by leaving tiny deposits of blue/purple on the coat. This makes light reflect better, giving the illusion that the coat is whiter, when its really not. EZ Groom has a whitening shampoo called Crystal White, and it is NOT a blueing shampoo, but an enzyme activated stain removing product, and it works great. It can be drying and hard on the coat, so its not something to be used more than monthly, and should always be followed up with a conditioner.


Really? I was told by some breeders that whitening shampoo will dull the red color on Papillons since that color is very delicate and the fur grows with difficulty. Maybe they were wrong. 



Papillon club.org said:


> Good dog shampoos never "leach" the color when used, so make sure they work--especially on the red color. Whitening shampoos used on the red hair will wash out the red color of the hair with prolonged use.[/I]
> 
> According to: http://www.papillonclub.org/Education/grooming_trimming_the_papillon.htm
> 
> Since my Pap is a red sable, I never use whitening shampoo on her just because I'm afraid it will damage the fine red hairs.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I have Vellus, Chris Christensen, Treseme and Pantene. I switch around what I use.. I also have stuff for special purposes like the Vellus shampoo to remove build up etc.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Really? I was told by some breeders that whitening shampoo will dull the red color on Papillons since that color is very delicate and the fur grows with difficulty. Maybe they were wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I use Fresh N Clean on Hawk but rarley bathe him. He gets bathed about once every few months. Before a show I usually get wet his coat with a spray bottle and blow dry it straight on his back to show off his nice straight topline.


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

I was thinking about getting the following from Chris Christensen:

Thick N' Thicker
White on White
Day to Day Conditioner
Ice on Ice spray

Do you think it would be a good idea to get the Thick N Thicker for after my dog blows her coat? Her coat gets very flat when she blows it. And does blow-drying give volume as well?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

paux said:


> And does blow-drying give volume as well?


that depends on how you use it.

If you blow directly into the coat, then yes. but if you blow the air across the top of the fur and brush the fur down onto the skin it can simply straighten the coat. Aussies need a nice crisp topline look so I straighten.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm.. What kind of Pantene shampoo?? I've been thinking of using my own 'Beautiful Lengths' shampoo/conditioner made by Pantene on Zoey to help grow out her hair for winter.. (winter... that's just my excuse.. I REALLY just want to play with long hair again ) It's supposed to prevent damage to hair.. Do you guys think that'd be a good idea to try?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would stay away from the Thick and Thicker spray. Its more of a hairspray than anything else, and not something you leave in the coat. Should be washed out after the show. Its used alot of poodle coats, and coats that need help "standing" up. Not going to be effective on your dog. 

The Ice on Ice Spray is good, but better if you mix an ounce of the Day to Day conditioner in it.  Little secret tip. Shh..lol

The White on White is good, but I wouldn't use it as the only shampoo..maybe use that every other bath or something..and don't let it soak too long, or your pup with be purple because it is a blueing shampoo. 

Binkalette, many show cocker spaniel people swear by Pantene conditioner ( the basic "original" version) on their dogs. I know my hairstylist hates it, cause it coats the hair shaft, and weighs it down and leave a buildup..but sometimes I want my frizzies tamed! LOL I would say its fine to use, but use a clarifying shampoo once a month or so to remove any excess buildup from the conditioner.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Graco22 What would you suggest for my Hawkeye for the show ring. I have to brush the fur on his feet and legs up to get it to stand off of the skin. What would you suggest for a gel or spray that gets a good strong hold but wont make the fur look spiky?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Graco22 What would you suggest for my Hawkeye for the show ring. I have to brush the fur on his feet and legs up to get it to stand off of the skin. What would you suggest for a gel or spray that gets a good strong hold but wont make the fur look spiky?


Ideally, I would use Kolestral and chalk. That is going to give you the best look, without looking spiky. Its a staple for setters, goldens, etc and used for that exact purpose. You can use the Kolestral without the chalk, but the chalk gives it that extra hold too. If you are adverse to that, EZ Groom makes a great Mousse that works really well for giving that "full" look so you can make your dog look more boned on the legs and shape the feet. Its not going to work as well as the chalk and kolestral though. Chris Christensons Thick and Thicker is going to give you some volume and "hold" but it wears down fast, but you should get thru a ring with it.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks I'll look into those I've been using a human grade moose that better than nothing but if falls flat really fast.

could you give me a link where I could buy the Kolestral and chalk? he's got a show in Sept, it would be great to get it before then


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Thanks I'll look into those I've been using a human grade moose that better than nothing but if falls flat really fast.
> 
> could you give me a link where I could buy the Kolestral and chalk? he's got a show in Sept, it would be great to get it before then


You get the Kolestral as Sally's or a beauty supply store. You can buy Chalk Helper, but its really the same thing. Here is a link to good chalks that come in many colors. Make sure you practice alot before hand...it takes awhile to get chalking down without making a mess..LOL 

http://www.showdogstore.com/cherryknoll-covercoatpowder8ozavailablein7colors.aspx


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

How necessary is conditioner? Would people recommend it for a dog that is washed about once every two to four weeks? I mean, I would never skip conditioner for my own hair, so is it that important for dog hair?

(Sorry if there is another thread about this already. I haven't seen it.)


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

canteloupe said:


> How necessary is conditioner? Would people recommend it for a dog that is washed about once every two to four weeks? I mean, I would never skip conditioner for my own hair, so is it that important for dog hair?
> 
> (Sorry if there is another thread about this already. I haven't seen it.)


If it seems like your dog's hair is static-y or overly dry-feeling after you shampoo and dry them, conditioner would probably help. It doesn't hurt anything, it just puts moisture back into the hair that the cleaning agents in the shampoo might strip out. How necessary it is would depend on the type of coat your dog has, I imagine.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

Pai said:


> If it seems like your dog's hair is static-y or overly dry-feeling after you shampoo and dry them, conditioner would probably help. It doesn't hurt anything, it just puts moisture back into the hair that the cleaning agents in the shampoo might strip out. How necessary it is would depend on the type of coat your dog has, I imagine.


Thanks. I don't have a dog right now (I'm going to France for a month, so I'm waiting until after that). My last dog was a pittie (that's who I was thinking of when I said every 2-4 weeks), and my next dog probably will be as well. I think I'll probably try conditioner, if the next dog's coat is anything like the last one.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

canteloupe said:


> Thanks. I don't have a dog right now (I'm going to France for a month, so I'm waiting until after that). My last dog was a pittie (that's who I was thinking of when I said every 2-4 weeks), and my next dog probably will be as well. I think I'll probably try conditioner, if the next dog's coat is anything like the last one.


Yeah, it's best to tailor your grooming regimen based on what works best for your individual dog. All dogs (and breeds) are different. =)


----------

